# hey



## Archanon8957 (Aug 11, 2008)

hey guys. 
i really came here to refine the writing craft. Any help offered would be great.

how are you guys doing?


----------



## WriterDude (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. 

The voices in my head tell me I'm doing fine, thanks for asking. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brightside (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey man, welcome! 

Personally, i'm doing fine! And you?

Good luck and hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## terrib (Aug 11, 2008)

Doing fine, Arch, glad to have you....


----------



## Archanon8957 (Aug 11, 2008)

lol, glad to hear you guys are doing ok. 
And thanks


----------



## ohdear (Aug 12, 2008)

from what I have seen so far, you are in good hands for the most part.
enjoy


----------



## Shinn (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm good 

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 12, 2008)

hey and welcome, Archanon! I'm doing fine for right now, hope you are as well.


----------



## MysticDreams (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## shraga (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy it, can't wait to read your work!


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey there and welcome.


----------



## Sam (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello, and welcome.


----------



## moderan (Aug 20, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Chicken.Nugget (Aug 21, 2008)

Well you have found the right place as far as i'm concerned to refine the writing craft. Welcome


----------

